

Xmarks Service is Down - pdx
http://blog.xmarks.com/
Heads up.  I just deleted all the bookmarks from one of my PC's.  When I saw the error, I clicked the download link.<p><pre><code>    Downloading the current snapshot from the server usually 
    fixes this, but will cause you to lose any local changes     
    that have not been synchronized. Would you like to perform 
    a download?
</code></pre>
I ended up creating some bookmark backup / restore scripts, ala http://www.digitalwindfire.com/posts/backup-and-restore-google-chrome-bookmarks/ to/from my dropbox, and used that to restore the bookmarks on the PC I had wiped bookmarks on using the download, from a PC that still had them.
======
pdx
Heads up. I just deleted all the bookmarks from one of my PC's. When I saw the
error caused by this downtime, and not knowing the service was actually down,
I clicked the download link.

    
    
        Downloading the current snapshot from the server usually 
        fixes this, but will cause you to lose any local changes     
        that have not been synchronized. Would you like to perform 
        a download?
    

I then proceeded to watch as my bookmark bar began to slowly de-populate. I
was in the process of starting a video for my daughter to watch, and was
talking with her, and not paying close attention.

I ended up creating some bookmark backup / restore scripts, ala
[http://www.digitalwindfire.com/posts/backup-and-restore-
goog...](http://www.digitalwindfire.com/posts/backup-and-restore-google-
chrome-bookmarks/) to/from my dropbox, and used that to restore the bookmarks
to the victim PC, from a PC that still had them.

